# What's next?



## ScarletM.Sinclaire (Apr 25, 2018)

So I FINALLY finished my novel! I'm so excited that I can just scream  and shout and dance all over the place. This is the first novel I've  finished in my life and I've got to say, I'm quite happy with it. But  what's next?

There's soooooo much to do and I'm a bit overwhelmed  with it all. I've got to edit my book  as best as I can, send it off to  beta readers, and more than likely edit some more, then send it to  publishers and promote sales if need be. But I'm not sure if I should do  a publisher or self publish. I'm not sure which would be better in  terms of sales. I understand the royalties and sales are different  between the two. But I'm still weighing out the pros and cons. I just  want to be able to get myself recognized. Any personal recommendations  in terms of traditional publishing and self publishing? What to look out for? Anything that I could possibly _not  _be taking into consideration?


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 25, 2018)

Well done Scarlett thats amazing, it is such a great feeling.


----------



## PiP (Apr 25, 2018)

> ScarletM.Sinclaire said:
> 
> 
> > So I FINALLY finished my novel! I'm so excited that I can just scream  and shout and dance all over the place. This is the first novel I've  finished in my life and I've got to say, I'm quite happy with it.
> ...


----------



## Bayview (Apr 26, 2018)

Congratulations on finishing!

We had a recent discussion that may be relevant for you - check out https://www.writingforums.com/threads/177415-How-to-get-my-novel-edited to see if it gives you any ideas.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 26, 2018)

A major hurdle overcome, Scarlet! You are right in the steps ahead, including more editing/revision.

The choice between seeking a publisher or self-publishing is one that you'd need to research. It depends on your novel (genre and subgenre), patience, goals, and willingness to market (although even if you have a publisher, this will still be part of the formula), among other aspects.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 26, 2018)

Awesome Scarlett!

I'd suggest for the next phase, regardless of which publishing path you choose, go get a CreateSpace account, format your edited manuscript into a pdf, build a cover, and order a proof copy. After you edit n tweak that _ad nauseaum_, then you can order updated proof copies for your beta readers.

I suggest this route for 2 reasons;
1) you get a better feel for a book with a physical copy (n spot more errors too)
2) CreateSpace prints cheaper than kinkos...a lot cheaper.

Just my $0.02.
Lemme know if you go Indie & have any questions.


----------

